# Lay Off List & Residency?



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Does anyone know what the residency requirement is regarding a PO who is hired off of the statewide re-employment list? I know that MGL s.41 c.99 covers 15 miles boarder to boarder, but I am wondering if there is any exemption for those hired off the re-employment list. I checked the HRD website but there was nothing about it there.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there are no exemptions, but they do give you time (9 months, 1 year?) to comply. Not that I think a lot of departments are going to bust a "re-employment" guys balls over it.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL Irish ya cant commute to western MA!!!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I am not sure what the rule is but you wouldnt want to work any further then 15 miles from your home anyway, especially these days with gas prices.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

midwatch said:


> I'm pretty sure there are no exemptions, but they do give you time (9 months, 1 year?) to comply. Not that I think a lot of departments are going to bust a "re-employment" guys balls over it.


I bet they would


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Irishpride said:


> Does anyone know what the residency requirement is regarding a PO who is hired off of the statewide re-employment list? I know that MGL s.41 c.99 covers 15 miles boarder to boarder, but I am wondering if there is any exemption for those hired off the re-employment list. I checked the HRD website but there was nothing about it there.


Re-employment lists are statewide. You then have to comply with *that* departments residency requirement.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I called HRD today and was told that an officer hired off the statewide re-employment list has 9 months to comply with c41 s99


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd like to see a moritorium on 41/99 for this very reason:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/law-review/71199-repeal-residency-distance-requirement.html


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

To all you laid-off cops out there. We (Framingham PD) may be hiring in July. 5 positions were aproved. I am hearing that no new hires will be taken off the test list. Only lay-offs need apply. Hope that helps.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> To all you laid-off cops out there. We (Framingham PD) may be hiring in July. 5 positions were aproved. I am hearing that no new hires will be taken off the test list. Only lay-offs need apply. Hope that helps.


 That'll be nice for the laid-off Worcester recruits, distance wise, provided most of the south coast guys don't want that hike.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> That'll be nice for the laid-off Worcester recruits, distance wise, provided most of the south coast guys don't want that hike.


At this point I'd certainly consider it... the bank account can only hold me over for so long. Especially when I'm told to expect to be rehired anytime from July- November... sitting by the phone for 6 months won't keep me entertained. :beat:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If I get a card from Framingham I'd definately sign the list, its not that much further than some of the other towns I'm in the process with now. I think for a lot of us laid off guys, the only way we are going to be able to stay in law enforcement is to live by the motto "Have gun, will travel". The harsh reality is that about half of the layoff list is from FR and NB and there really isn't much light at the end of the tunnel at either of thoes departments hiring back from what I'm hearing. So although it would be nice for the Worchester guys I willing to bet that all of thoes positions are taken by people with a lot more CS time.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sadly Irish from what I have been told there are going to be more senior officers on that list. And given the fact that the person making the decisions, (mayor) was given a cite for a stop sign at a crash today, he is vendictive enough to raise those numbers just to feel that he got even for the ticket.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

fra444 said:


> And given the fact that the person making the decisions, (mayor) was given a cite for a stop sign at a crash today.


:jump: Reading that line just made my night. But I have heard the latest rumors about FY2010 and all I can say is its disgusting that "His Honor" is even considering any more cuts.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Here's the latest from the MPA website:

"hearing continued with one bill of particular interest. *H2634 would limit the ability of laid off officers from returning to their own community after accepting employment in another community*. We spoke in detail with the chairs of the Public Service Committee and explained how this would penalize individuals for trying to provide for their families. They were sympathetic to our concerns. We also spoke about the recent civil service decisions regarding scoring of exams. There were several bills covering the subject and impressed upon them the problem banding causes in selecting acting personnel."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mikemac64 said:


> I understand those Worcester recruits are NOT on the remployment list due to their status as Student Officers and not being Police Officers yet. Anyone?


If they were taken out of academy mid-session, then I would imagine you are correct. If they are not certified, I don't think that the lawwould realy aply to them.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263 As I understand it they did graduate but were not sworn in. That may be what would cause them some difficulty.

As far as the lay off lest goes for them, its probably as good as scoring first on the new CS entrance exam. There are so many senior guys on the LO list that it probably doesn't matter weather they are on it or not. I know Fall River still has about 40 left on the list right now and I believe their seniority goes all the way up to 5 or 6 years on the job.

And that may grow another 15 to 35, (I dont believe it will get near 35 but thats one of the rumors) in July. That would bring the top guys seniority up to between 12 and 15 years!!


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

I was also speaking with a guy from Taunton and they are looking at anywhere from 5-15 in july... this list is going to grow..


----------



## ride1620 (Jul 23, 2005)

122 on layoff list as of last week


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

NBPD said:


> I was also speaking with a guy from Taunton and they are looking at anywhere from 5-15 in july... this list is going to grow..


With the exception of Worcester, what's it with the Southcoast/Bristol cities getting creamed with all the states' layoffs? Did Hodgson's supplemental take away for the local aid? Sheesh....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> With the exception of Worcester, what's it with the Southcoast/Bristol cities getting creamed with all the states' layoffs? Did Hodgson's supplemental take away for the local aid? Sheesh....


Just look where Fall River and New Bedford and the rest of the
Southcoast fall on the list for enemployment and the cost of
living scale.


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

cant wait until hodgesons gets audit by the state... there is alot of money that just vanished in thin air..... its like a magical show the way he manages his budget but that is a whole other issue.. on the bright side I will be going back to work!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Irishpride said:


> Does anyone know what the residency requirement is regarding a PO who is hired off of the statewide re-employment list? I know that MGL s.41 c.99 covers 15 miles boarder to boarder, but I am wondering if there is any exemption for those hired off the re-employment list. I checked the HRD website but there was nothing about it there.


It's up to the individual city or town to enforce this. Some do, some don't. Some have varying requirements regarding this, i.e. must reside within a bordering town.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone who is on the layoff list, my town is accepting a CS lateral from the layoff list; PM me if you want details


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

What town?


----------



## tr6224 (Oct 9, 2009)

to all, Lynn will be looking for at least 4 new officers soon to comply with a grant requirement. Residency is a requirement and my understanding is that you have 6 months to move in. its a job, but you'll earn it


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

pawjr31 said:


> What town?


PM him stupid.


----------



## jameson (Nov 1, 2009)

thought you guys might find this interesting http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/seslaw07/sl070137.htm

looks like some progress is being made in reducing residency rules. Lets hope it gets applied to all cities.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Link didn't work IrishWiskey......


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

just remove the first http://


----------

